# Leeds



## twigster (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi all,
I used to attempt to play Golf a few years ago with some so called friends but fell out with them for things that they were up to so i called it a day for a few years then i recently moved to a different part of Leeds and decided to get the clubs out again but there is nobody in the neighbourhood that plays so i am looking for a buddy to play golf with in Leeds, not sure if this is the right place to post this so i will apologise now if i posted it in the wrong place, so if there is anybody out there also looking please consider me.


----------



## vig (Jan 8, 2011)

Welcome fella, there are a few from Leeds on the forum, i'm sure they will be along soon.  I'm near Wakefield but you're more than welcome to come over for a knock sometime


----------



## Lump (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi fella,

Welcome to the boards.

There are fair few of us yorkshire lads on here. I'm just outside leeds in wakefield. If you ever fancy a knock  around Normanton golf course give me a shout

http://yorkshiregolf.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=general Join this forum my good man and you'll be welcomed with open arms. We are arranging a meet in the spring. The more the merrier.

James


----------



## Basher (Jan 8, 2011)

And before you start Brendy, it wasn't me!!!


----------



## Lump (Jan 8, 2011)

And before you start Brendy, it wasn't me!!! 

Click to expand...

Ssshhh! He may not notice.


----------



## twigster (Jan 8, 2011)

Hiya Lump,
Nice to chat to somebody not too far away i live in Morley at the Tingley roundabout so i would really like to arrange a knock around with you some time, thanks for the offer.


----------



## twigster (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Vig,
Tank you very much for the offer and i am not too far away from Wakefield as i live near Tingley roundabout in Morley so wouldn't take me long to get to wakefield, so will defo sort summat out.


----------



## beggsy (Jan 8, 2011)

hi there pal me and felow forumer drawboy play at south leeds gc only 5 mins from tingley roundabout more than welcome to come for a knock with me some time where did you play before


----------



## twigster (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Beggsy,
Used to play at Miggie on a Sunday morning also played at South Leeds but as a guest of a member, Temple Newsam and Brandon, thanks for the offer i would love to play South Leeds again as i really enjoyed it but it has been a while since played there.


----------



## beggsy (Jan 9, 2011)

well i only live near the omnibus pub if you know of it used to play there when i was a kid are you looking to join a club


----------



## twigster (Jan 9, 2011)

gonna get in touch with South Leeds to see about  a membership but still need somebody to play with so if you up for a round i would really appreciate it.


----------



## beggsy (Jan 9, 2011)

the man you need to speak to is paul storey he sorts all membership out just talk to him about the bookies he lives in there lol what time do you normally play on a saturday


----------



## twigster (Jan 10, 2011)

I drop the wife at work at about 7.25 in Armley so any time after that


----------



## beggsy (Jan 10, 2011)

i cant see that been a problem if you joined as a member just trying to get that time on a saturday as a non member is a no no


----------



## twigster (Jan 10, 2011)

Cheers for the advise Beggsy, i have been in touch with Paul at South Leeds and i am having a chat with him on Tuesday night to see about becoming a member so if everything goes ok i will become a member very soon if your still up for a knock about.


----------



## beggsy (Jan 10, 2011)

yes pal thats good i will be at the golf club tuesday night as there is poker league we play in what time is your meeting at ill be there from about 6.30pm if your there then ask paul to give me a shout mention my first name damien as there is two beggsy s there me an my dad an ill introduce myslf


----------



## twigster (Jan 11, 2011)

Alright pal, join South Leeds tonight and was introduced to a few people including your Dad, was made very welcome, my first game is a week on Sat and Paul is arranging my game cos i need to get my handicap sorted, looking forward getting started, once again cheers pal, i owe you a drink in the 19th cos if it weren't for you i would prob be still humming and arring as to what to do.


----------



## beggsy (Jan 11, 2011)

dont worry about it pal i just missed you my dad said well i hope all goes well on your 3 cards all you need to do is get a couple of practice rounds in to get used to the course and i look forward to meeting you in person


----------



## drawboy (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to South Leeds, I hope to see you soon on the fairways.


----------



## Parmo (Jan 12, 2011)

Bloody southerners!!!


----------



## drawboy (Jan 12, 2011)

Come and join us Parmo it'll make a change for you not to be able to reach 3 out of the last 4 holes with your drive


----------



## twigster (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome drawboy i will be hitting the South Leeds fairways on sat 22nd not sure who with but Paul setting me out with somebody to sort me H-cap.


----------



## beggsy (Jan 14, 2011)

what time will you be playing on the 22nd pal


----------



## twigster (Jan 15, 2011)

Not sure yet as Paul is sorting somebody and a time for me to start my H-cap as i have never had one, you playing on 22nd?


----------



## beggsy (Jan 16, 2011)

yes pal i will be more than likely teeing off around 8 am


----------



## twigster (Jan 16, 2011)

Has Paul been n touch with you , if so you be my first card for my H-cap?


----------



## beggsy (Jan 17, 2011)

no paul hasnt been in touch pal not yet anyway


----------

